# Thoughts on different types of leaves?



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Currently I only use Dwarf Oak Leaves as those were the only ones I could get my hands on for a reasonable price. I'm curious as to know what other people think are the "best". I can get Magnolia Leaves and large Indian Almond Leaves if those are any good.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It depends on what you want the leaves to do in the tank. Pretty much any oak leaves are fine as are magnolia and the Indian Almond leaves. I use a mixture of oak, magnolia (a mixture of M. grandifolia and M. virginiana) and maple leaves in my tanks. Those leaves with large amounts of tannins (oak and magnolia) decompose more slowly than does the maple but this also replicates the leaf beds found in the wild. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Ed said:


> It depends on what you want the leaves to do in the tank. Pretty much any oak leaves are fine as are magnolia and the Indian Almond leaves. I use a mixture of oak, magnolia (a mixture of M. grandifolia and M. virginiana) and maple leaves in my tanks. Those leaves with large amounts of tannins (oak and magnolia) decompose more slowly than does the maple but this also replicates the leaf beds found in the wild.
> 
> some comments
> 
> Ed


Gotcha thanks a lot for the info I'll stick to using Oak Leaves and hopefully get my hands on some Magnolia Leaves to mix it up


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 13, 2016)

Here in the south magnolia s are everywhere. I have a huge one in my yard. If you need leaves or the cones let me know.


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Knap_123 said:


> Here in the south magnolia s are everywhere. I have a huge one in my yard. If you need leaves or the cones let me know.




Thanks sadly I live in Canada and shipping is expensive here


----------



## tvittatus (Dec 6, 2009)

I use garry oak and magnolia leaves for my vivs, both of which can be found in B.C. The garry oak leaves hold up the longest. In another month or so, you'll be able to collect lots of leaves yourself.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

I used to use alot of live oak, but mag leaves tend to hold up alot better over time especially when you have a abundant supply of iso's and springs in your tanks.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Jarhead_2016 said:


> I used to use alot of live oak, but mag leaves tend to hold up alot better over time especially when you have a abundant supply of iso's and springs in your tanks.


But by the same token, the fact that they are processing the oak leaves faster suggests that they are metabolizimg the leaf material more readily, which could result in better production. I'd stop using a leaf type if I noticed that it wasn't being broken down in a reasonable period.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

Curious, does anyone else notice mag leaves tend to last longer in their vivaria?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Jarhead_2016 said:


> Curious, does anyone else notice mag leaves tend to last longer in their vivaria?


The magnolia ssp that end up in the hobby trade tend to be leaves that are thicker than leaves like oaks and maples, the additional structural elements in the leaf are what has them decompose slower. With that said, I would suggest using more than one type and the variations in the structures provide the habitat that the frog exploit in the wild. All of one kind or primarily one kind can lay flat depriving the frogs from the use of the leaf litter. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Ed, are you heating these leafs before use or are local bugs and critters a bonus for the frogs?


----------



## asoules (May 4, 2015)

wimvanvelzen said:


> Ed, are you heating these leafs before use or are local bugs and critters a bonus for the frogs?


I think everyone boils or bakes the leaves to avoid contamination

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Some people just let them dry naturally for an extended period of time in an attic or somewhere in their home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

OK, thanks for making this clear!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

wimvanvelzen said:


> Ed, are you heating these leafs before use or are local bugs and critters a bonus for the frogs?


I do not heat the leaves as that process speeds up the decomposition of the leaves. 

I let them dry for considerable amounts of time instead (I'm still using the box of leaves I collected two years ago and have another box still ready to go). 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

I like using a mix of magnolia and live oak. I had some sea grape also but they're just so big I can't really fit them on the floor anywhere between the plants. I do think a mix of the two looks cool though, more like an actual forest floor. For maximum effect I lay down a lot of the live oak, then put some magnolia in, then sprinkle some more live oak on top of those. My frogs just started laying eggs last week though and they do like the sea grape for that, I think just because they're so flat. I haven't tried the indian almond but my understanding on those is they give off the most tannins so I believe people mostly use those for raising tadpoles. The only downside in your tank (I believe, not speaking from experience) is it would dye the water a darker brown.

Thanks,
Thane


----------



## pepper (Oct 30, 2016)

I can get TONS of pecan leaves . Would they work ? Also mulberry is common here . Anyone have a bunch of almond leaves ? In southern Arizona there is not much choice .


----------



## Lukehartung99 (Aug 27, 2016)

I have access to magnolia leaves, but I am curious of exactly what oak leaves work. In Southern California, oaks are one of the only natural growing trees, are they the same ones you are taking about? With the inch long leaves that are kind of prickly?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## cobe (Oct 10, 2015)

I use magnolia grandiflora leaves of which you can find many different sizes. They look great and they break down slower than any other leaf i have used before. I do still spread a few english oak leaves in the oophaga's tanks from time to time.


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm using tea olive leaves, and another kind. There smaller than magnolias but almost as thick. Very little difference.


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 13, 2016)

Other leaves I used


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quoting myself from a different thread:

_"Seagrape is another good one because they are large (good for hiding spots) and are thick and leathery so they take awhile to break down.

In terms of causing iso's and springtails to explode in population I have found that ficus, avocado and fig leaves are unrivaled. These leaves must be really dry and its best to put them under a sturdier leaf as they will break down rapidly"_

I've never seen springtails and Isopod populations grow as quickly with any other leaves. Try them and you'll see. 

Only problem is that they are not easy to find but if your in CA it shouldn't be too hard. Just make sure that pesticides aren't being used on them. 

Also, make sure these leaves are no longer fresh (Ficus/fig - Avocado leaves do not have any milky sap) as while they are fresh they contain a sap that can irritate sensitive skin. Once dry this is not an issue and may actually have something to do with why they cause micro fauna to explode in population.

Since they are harder to come by I use them mainly when starting a viv and in cultures.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Lukehartung99 said:


> I have access to magnolia leaves, but I am curious of exactly what oak leaves work. In Southern California, oaks are one of the only natural growing trees, are they the same ones you are taking about? With the inch long leaves that are kind of prickly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Yes, both oak trees that you are likely to find in Southern California, the Coastal or California live oak and the Scrub oak, have smaller (although some can get up to 3") prickly leaves. Both work very well in frog tanks.

Other parts of the country use their local oaks, but some people in other parts of the country prefer the SoCal oaks as well, because their cup-like structure keeps the leaf layer from becoming too compact.


----------



## Lukehartung99 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks so much! I have been curious because the magnolia leaves I have are enormous and I wanted a variety of sized leaves


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

